# Wonder Flavours at The Flavour Mill!



## DizZa (30/10/17)

The Flavour Mill is pleased to announce that we are the first stockist in South Africa of Wonder Flavours!

Wonder Flavour boasts two types of flavouring namely their original range and their "super concentrated" range. 

Find out more here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Looks very interesting @DizZa , congrats.

Where are these made?
And how do they compare with the other flavours already available?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (30/10/17)

Silver said:


> Looks very interesting @DizZa , congrats.
> 
> Where are these made?
> And how do they compare with the other flavours already available?




Hi Silver, Wonder Flavours is a Canadian company out of Montreal, Quebec.

To be honest with all the new developments and those still underway I have yet to test them out myself.

Reviews have been very good, like any other flavour house there is hits and misses.

What really got us to push the button is the fact that they are a tad more innovative, look at the flavours listed below.

Loads of these are brand new concentrate profiles, not just another Vanilla Bean Ice Cream...



*Apple Cider

Banana Puree

Blueberry Smoothie

Butter Pecan Pie

Butterscotch Cream Pie

Caramel Butter

Caramel Rice Crispy Treat

Chocolate Chunks

Cinnamon Pastry

Fresh Strawberries

Fruit Salad

Fruits & Cream

Green Jolly Candy

Hazelnuts & Cream

Orange Juice

Peach Pie & Cream

Roasted Pecans & Cream

Smooth Cappuccion

Sour Blue Raspberry Candy

Sour Watermelon Candy

Summertime Lemonade

Sweet & Sour Purple Drink

Tahitian Vanilla Cream

Vanilla Ruyan Custard

African Horned Cucumber SC

Almond Cookie SC

Angel Cake SC

Banoffee Pie SC

Blackcherry Jelly Bean SC

Brazilian Coffee SC

Bumbleberry SC

Butter Tart SC

Buttercream Frosting SC

Candy Stick Candy SC

Cashew SC

Champagne Soda SC

Cocoa SC

Coconut Custard SC

Crepe SC

Crispy Coffee SC

Crispy Wafer SC

Croissant SC

Deep Fried Pastry Dough SC

Double Mint SC

Dweeb Candy SC

Fluffy White Cake SC

Frozen Yogurt SC

Glazed Donut SC

Grenadine SC

Gummy Worm Candy SC

Gushy Fruit Candy SC

Hollandaise Cream SC

Honey Roasted Peanuts SC

Lemon Lime Soda SC

Lemonade SC

Lime SC

Macadamia Nut SC

Milk SC

Molasses SC

Nanaimo Bar SC

Oats & Cream Cookie SC

Peach Gummy Candy SC

Peanut Brittle SC

Picarones SC

Pistachio Cream SC

Pixie Stick Candy SC

Pretzel Dough SC

Princess Cake SC

Quince Jelly SC

Ripe Galia Melon SC

Ripe Pear SC

Rum Baba SC

S'mores Cupcake SC

Saskatoon Berries SC

Sesame Candy SC

Sesame Dough SC

Shortbread Cookies SC

Sour Ball Candy SC

Sour Gummy Candy SC

Soursop SC

Starfruit SC

Strawberry Milk SC

Sugar Cone SC

Sweetener SC

Tangerine SC

Thai Apple SC

Vanilla Cream Extra SC

Walnut SC

White Fudge SC*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (30/10/17)

From what I've heard in Discord, these are very sweet and rich flavours. Some innovative new profiles too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Thanks @DizZa - that is most helpful to "position" them for us
Even though my DIY wannabe mind is kind of exploding trying to contain all of this  

Some of those flavours sound amazing

*Crispy Coffee *! 
Tagging @Rude Rudi the coffee expert 

And *Grenadine *- imagine that with some menthol - maybe I'm on to something

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

